# fail2ban - restart i brak reguł

## bartmarian

Witam,

fail2ban restartuje się (sam?) codziennie o 3:10, usuwa wpisy i startuje

nie pamiętając co było, przeszukałem cron'a i config - nie znalazłem niczego

co może to powodować, coś pominąłem ?

--edit--

ok, restart robi logrotate, z innej beczki, jak wykonać restart fail2ban, by pamiętał

swoje wpisy ?

----------

## SlashBeast

restart napewno jest potrzebny? Dam sobie reke uciac, ze mozna zrotatowac logi bez restartu, tak robie z varnishem choc wielu ludzi ma restarta przy okazji.

A co do samego problemu, moze USR1 albo cos podobnego zrzuci do konfiga te rulesy?

----------

## bartmarian

jest lepiej, restart nie jest raczej potrzebny, ale pozostały mi

dwa problemy:

- przed restartem reguł z innego programu zapisanie obecnych, dotyczących

dodanego łańcucha i ich dodanie po operacji (z tym sobie poradzę).

- potencjalny drugi polega na obawie, czy po takim zabiegu i ew

restarcie maszyny fail2ban będzie pamiętał kiedy usunąć przeterminowane.

Zaczynam odnosić wrażenie, że denyhosts robi to sprawniej...

----------

## timor

Z tego co wiem to wystarczy fail2ban-client reload w postrotate aby fail2ban się przeładował. Nie powinien skasować przy tym regułek, a za to utworzyć loga po przewinięciu.

----------

